# Men's virginity



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

killerB said:


> I have found that a virgin man will usually have a harder time with his control. Especially if he did not practice enough on how to hold his ejaculation off. Maybe this is a partial reason?
> 
> Of course you could choose a INTJ the first time and have fine results! You know they have read every manual about how things work, pleasing their partners, how to control ejaculation and or give mulitple orgasms, and various sexual positions. :wink:


 
The first woman I was with didn't mind taking my virginity and it took me about 2hrs to ejacualte.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Slider said:


> The first woman I was with didn't mind taking my virginity and it took me about 2hrs to ejacualte.


 


Apparently you practiced enough before hand,(so to speak) I would have to say.:wink:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well I only used to date men if they were virgins. I didn't want diseases. I didn't mind to teach. I mean they are usually willing to learn.
> 
> I like them fresh  It's nice to be a part of someone's first time. And I have made it amazing for them. It might also be because I want to treat them the way I was never treated (my first time was taken from me).
> 
> ...


That's nice to hear, Pinkrasputin, that there are girls around who don't view male virginity as a big minus.

P.S.: PM me- I've got a question.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

killerB said:


> Apparently you practiced enough before hand,(so to speak) I would have to say.:wink:


That's normal. I've only had sex with a few women, but the first times were the same. Each time, it took me over an hour to ejaculate. I guess I'm nervous, or something.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^You should be in porn if you can last that long!

I'd probably jack of beforehand so that I'd get a bit of extra time.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Slider said:


> That's normal. I've only had sex with a few women, but the first times were the same. Each time, it took me over an hour to ejaculate. I guess I'm nervous, or something.


 

It can take different women differing amounts of time to orgasm also. Some are quick and others require more time. Just a normal varience in human sexuality. 

Of course, medicines also can inhibit orgasm and sensitivity. Especially anti-depressants, which I hear my patients complain about alot, actually. I had a friend that at first when he used a condom had a hard time ejaculating and then after awhile it would cause him to be premature. He had to search around for one that actually worked well for him. He settled on the lambskin ones, with silicone being the second best he found. They are both expensive thought.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

killerB said:


> It can take different women differing amounts of time to orgasm also. Some are quick and others require more time. Just a normal varience in human sexuality.
> 
> Of course, medicines also can inhibit orgasm and sensitivity. Especially anti-depressants, which I hear my patients complain about alot, actually. I had a friend that at first when he used a condom had a hard time ejaculating and then after awhile it would cause him to be premature. He had to search around for one that actually worked well for him. He settled on the lambskin ones, with silicone being the second best he found. They are both expensive thought.


 
I don't use condoms.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

YOU, start acting in porn, now!


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> YOU, start acting in porn, now!


 
Dude, what!? Haha. You need like a 20 inch dick to work in porn. I think mine is 2.5.

By the way, I worked at Bungie on Halo 3.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^Nice!

BTW, you can just be a fabulous lover if you can keep going for that long. It ain't normal, but hey, that's fantastic!


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah, another virgin thread. Being a 24 year old male virgin, I think I can share some insight on this subject.

I think the last thing anyone should do is think we're any less of a man because of it. I know that once I lose it, I'm not going to feel any different. I know people are not going to see me differently. I think most virgin men realize this as they get older, and because of that, I don't think women should fear that we'd get too clingy if they were to take it from us.

My advice to you women who might find yourselves in the situation of taking a man's virginity: make it fun for him. Be excited that you are his first. Show him that you are excited. Smile. Laugh. Have a good time. Even if he feels a little awkward at first. I think if you make it fun for him, he'll definitely open up. It can be a really fun experience for the both of you. Even if he's horrible at it. Just laugh it off together. If you show that you had a good time being his first, it's definitely something he couldn't ever possibly regret.

If you feel you can't do that for him, or if he can't open up enough to have fun as well, either it's too soon into the relationship, or he's just not the right guy for you.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^That's what we all want! .


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

jinamuro said:


> Ah, another virgin thread. Being a 24 year old male virgin, I think I can share some insight on this subject.
> 
> I think the last thing anyone should do is think we're any less of a man because of it. I know that once I lose it, I'm not going to feel any different. I know people are not going to see me differently. I think most virgin men realize this as they get older, and because of that, I don't think women should fear that we'd get too clingy if they were to take it from us.
> 
> ...





Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^That's what we all want! .



I fully support this. 

Girls, don't worry about taking it, just make it fun and memorable. Maybe take him out for ice cream to celebrate as well. Just make sure it's something fun and special. He won't care about anything else, unless you dump him right after it or move a hour or two away and kill all communication. Then might seem liked you used him and he might regret it. but that depends on the guy. Even then probably won't be bad. If the guy is 20 or older, odds he's sorta particular about it, and won't give it to just anybody. If he is willing to give it to you, then don't worry too much about taking it. Just follow whats already been said and I hope it'll be a good experience for both of you.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

jinamuro said:


> I think the last thing anyone should do is think we're any less of a man because of it.


 

I don't understand nor have I ever understood why a male having viginity should be equated with "lack of manhood".

Why not he has respect for his body? Or, how about he had other things to finish, such as an education, a job or other dreams he may have had or wanted to finish before he worried about losing his virginity or wanted to take the chance of becoming a father young. Maybe he never felt that way about a woman and wanted to lose it. The reasons for remaining a virgin are numerous and varied. 

It just irritates me that people place a 'not manly' label or on the other side 'slut' label on people for their sexual choices.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Those are labels are form of sexism. I don't fully agree with them, but I can understand how they got started. I'm still amazed at how much a women is thought if in strictly sexual terms by mainstream society. It sickens me a little that as whole society hasn't grown past that. 
Has anyone else read the kreutzer sonata by Leo Tolstoy?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Slider said:


> That's normal. I've only had sex with a few women, but the first times were the same. Each time, it took me over an hour to ejaculate. I guess I'm nervous, or something.


That's crazy man. That's a gift.....ughh, minus your 2.5 inch dick.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> That's crazy man. That's a gift.....ughh, minus your 2.5 inch dick.


Um, thanks, NateDon'tHate.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

This was many moons ago. It was my virgin boyfriend's 21st Birthday. We had been together for 4 months. I knew he was at the point of wanting to have sex. He had roommates. I arranged to kidnap my boyfriend out of town with the help of his roommates preparing and packing all his clothes in my car while boyfriend was at work. I was to pick him up after work. 

Later, when he got into my car, I gave him a box which was a fake gift. I hadn't started the car yet. I watched him open his "present" which he assumed had his favorite chocolate inside. Instead, he found a note that said "Ha! You're chocalates are gone and are being held for ransom. You are being kidnapped. So sit down, shut up, and enjoy the ride if you ever want to see those chocolates again." Then I yelled fiendishly "Mwa hahahaha!" And started my car. The music was cued to play a soundtrack of all his favorite music that I had pre-recorded. The first song being the wild Batman music so it was appropriate for the current craziness.

He had good humor and was laughing the whole time asking where we were going, but I would only reply "it's a surprise". We ended up going to a coastal town and bathed under the stars in a hot tub. No sex there. I honored his modesty and had brought his trunks. Plus a basket of the chocolates I had held for ransom and Martinellis (he didn't drink). So in the hot tub we feasted. 

I guess he thought we were going home after that. But I claimed I was tired. I said "Perhaps we should call it a night and stay in some cheapy motel." He was like 'yeah...I think I have some money. Er..." We drove along the coast and passed by a gorgeous hotel with ocean suites. It is a hotel notorious for where presidents stay when they visit. I told my boyfriend "Oh. Let's go inside this place and just look around." He was like "Yeah, do you know I know a couple of people who actually have stayed here?" And I pretended I was shocked and asked "Really? Wow. I hear they have Bidet's in the bathrooms". :laughing:

I was play acting this whole time. I had a friend who lived in that city. I had already paid for a deluxe suite in that hotel. Earlier in the day, my local friend had picked up the key to our room and prepared it for me as I delivered many things to her. So my boyfriend saw me go up to the main desk and asked for our key to a hotel room. My boyfriend was shocked and confused because he thought we were just looking around. I told him "shush you. Don't ask so many questions." When we got to our room, we opened the door. The first thing he saw was a huge Banner that said "Happy Birthday XXXX! I love you!" There were rose petals and candles every where. With more of his favorite chocolates by the bath and bed. 

So that night he lost his virginity to a woman who loved him and wanted to give him the best of everything in the safest, most comfortable, most beautiful environment possible. :wink: It was beautiful, romantic, patient and innocent. The rest of the weekend was full of surprises for him as well. Tons of restaurants and a lot of fun. I know it was a beautiful time he will never forget. 

First times should be special. As you see, I also never forgot the privilege of being a part of someone's first time. :happy: Especially since no one gave me that experience. I treated him how I would have wanted to be treated my first time.


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> This was many moons ago. It was my virgin boyfriend's 21st Birthday. We had been together for 4 months. I knew he was at the point of wanting to have sex. He had roommates. I arranged to kidnap my boyfriend out of town with the help of his roommates preparing and packing all his clothes in my car while boyfriend was at work. I was to pick him up after work.
> 
> Later, when he got into my car, I gave him a box which was a fake gift. I hadn't started the car yet. I watched him open his "present" which he assumed had his favorite chocolate inside. Instead, he found a note that said "Ha! You're chocalates are gone and are being held for ransom. You are being kidnapped. So sit down, shut up, and enjoy the ride if you ever want to see those chocolates again." Then I yelled fiendishly "Mwa hahahaha!" And started my car. The music was cued to play a soundtrack of all his favorite music that I had pre-recorded. The first song being the wild Batman music so it was appropriate for the current craziness.
> 
> ...


ooooo....you have class and kink, ....a good combination :laughing:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> This was many moons ago. It was my virgin boyfriend's 21st Birthday. We had been together for 4 months. I knew he was at the point of wanting to have sex. He had roommates. I arranged to kidnap my boyfriend out of town with the help of his roommates preparing and packing all his clothes in my car while boyfriend was at work. I was to pick him up after work.
> 
> Later, when he got into my car, I gave him a box which was a fake gift. I hadn't started the car yet. I watched him open his "present" which he assumed had his favorite chocolate inside. Instead, he found a note that said "Ha! You're chocalates are gone and are being held for ransom. You are being kidnapped. So sit down, shut up, and enjoy the ride if you ever want to see those chocolates again." Then I yelled fiendishly "Mwa hahahaha!" And started my car. The music was cued to play a soundtrack of all his favorite music that I had pre-recorded. The first song being the wild Batman music so it was appropriate for the current craziness.
> 
> ...


 
I never thought people like you existed. I'd heard stories, but thought they were just myths.

You don't need to change. You're already perfect.


----------

